# Warcraft: The Beginning in der Filmkritik - Die Orcs erobern die große Leinwand



## System (25. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning in der Filmkritik - Die Orcs erobern die große Leinwand* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: The Beginning in der Filmkritik - Die Orcs erobern die große Leinwand


----------



## Pherim (25. Mai 2016)

Eine gute Computerspielverfilmung? Dass ich das noch erleben darf... zugegeben, Blizzard hatte ja schon immer großartige Cutscenes, somit ist der Film vielleicht "nur" die Verlängerung von diesen auf Filmausmaße. Bei imdb steht er aktuell auf 9.0, wenn das mal kein starker Einstieg ist. Klar, das wird sich noch einpendeln (aktuell gibt es gerade mal 2000 Bewertungen), aber schlecht scheint er auf jeden Fall nicht zu sein. Und nach den sehr computerspielhaften (und enttäuschenden) Hobbit-Filmen würde es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern, wenn eine Computerspielverfilmung der bessere Fantasy-Film wäre.


----------



## Worrel (25. Mai 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Und nach den sehr computerspielhaften (und enttäuschenden) Hobbit-Filmen würde es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern, wenn eine Computerspielverfilmung der bessere Fantasy-Film wäre.


Die _Hobbit _Filme sind "computerspielhaft"? Gut, einzelne Szenen : "Bombur im Faß gegen Orks", "Legolas, der in Zeitlupe an dem verfallenden Turmsteinen hochhüpft" - da gab's aber ebensolche auch im HdR: "Legolas gegen Olifant mit Besatzung", "Legolas 'fährt' kämpfend auf einem Schild die Treppe runter"...
Aber doch nicht die ganzen Filme ... und komplett enttäuschend fand ich die Filme definitiv auch nicht.

Das Hauptproblem sehe ich immer noch in dem Look des _Warcraft _Films. Auch wenn die Orks hier genauso verzerrt und künstlich sind wie die Navi in _Avatar_: In _Avatar _waren die Figuren irgendwie überzeugender. Der Look der Orks funktioniert hingegen in Spielgrafik deutlich besser. Vielleicht ist es auch, daß die Menschen in den Spielen ebenso überzeichnet werden, im Film aber an die Realität angepaßt wurden - was man mit den Orks eben nicht gemacht hat...


----------



## DannyL (25. Mai 2016)

Die Frage ist, wieviele der aktiven und ehemals aktiven Spieler von WoW den Film ansehen werden. Das wären alleine ja über 13 Mio. potenzielle Besucher.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Mai 2016)

Als jemand der noch nie WoW gespielt hat, kommt bei mir irgendwie immer noch kein Interesse für den Film auf. Ich mag Fantasy eigentlich - aber der Look des Films und das was man in den Trailern gesehen hat, lassen mich ziemlich kalt.
Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, dass der Film viel Erfolg haben wird. Nicht-Gamer werden wohl eher wenig Interesse für den Film zeigen, da Look und Story schon recht zugeschnitten sind. Und Gamer, die mit WoW nichts anfangen können (so etwas soll es geben liebes PCGames-Team ) werden wohl auch eher nicht hineingehen. Bleiben die WoW-Spieler, aber ich glaube nicht dass die Gemeinde groß genug ist um den Film zum Kassenschlager zu machen.


----------



## manimani89 (25. Mai 2016)

DannyL schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wieviele der aktiven und ehemals aktiven Spieler von WoW den Film ansehen werden. Das wären alleine ja über 13 Mio. potenzielle Besucher.



ja aber es waren weit über 100mil spieler insgesammt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2016)

Ich denke man muss nicht zwingend WoW gespielt haben um was mit dem Film anfangen zu können, da wird doch sicherlich die Erfahrung mit den RTS-Spielen auch genügen, nicht? Ich selbst hab und hatte mit WoW nie was am Hut, aber mit besagtem Echtzeit-Klassikern bin ich mehr als vertraut.

Interessieren würde mich der Film schon, aber ins Kino zieht er mich nicht unbedingt. Den nächsten Gang spare ich mir lieber für den neuen "Star Trek" auf. [emoji6] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## azzih (25. Mai 2016)

Kommt halt viel zu spät der Film. Nachdem schon seit zig Jahren die Spielerzahlen von WoW ganz weit unter die 10 Mio Marke sank und mittlerweile gar keine Zahlen mehr veröffentlicht werden, kann der Film einfach auf kein Hype oder großes Interesse mehr aufbauen.

Hätte ich als jemand der nie ein Warcraft Spiel gespielt hätte die Trailer zum Film gesehen, hätte mich das wahrscheinlich nicht groß interessiert, die waren nämlich alle ziemlich durchschnittlich. Würd mir den Film als Stream bei Netflix geben, aber Kino muss nicht sein. Vor allem kostet Kino mit Snacks gut und gerne über 20€ und da geh ich dann doch net in jeden 08/15 Film.


----------



## Rollora (25. Mai 2016)

IMDB Bewertung 9.0, Metacritic 23^^
Ja ich sehe schon wohin die Reise geht: Fans wirds vielleicht gefallen, aber "gut" ist es dennoch nicht


----------



## Rollora (25. Mai 2016)

manimani89 schrieb:


> ja aber es waren weit über 100mil spieler insgesammt


 genau. 13mio x 10 Jahre, so rechnet man sich die gesamtspieler aus.


----------



## azzih (25. Mai 2016)

100 Mio welcher Dödel behauptet denn das  ?
Das Spiel hatte zu seinen Hochzeiten 13 Mio Spieler und schon damals war ein Großteil Chinesen die keine traditionellen Abogebühren gezahlt haben...


----------



## Worrel (25. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Vor allem kostet Kino mit Snacks gut und gerne über 20€ ...


Also ich kann gut mal 2 Stunden nichts essen und trinken. Dann noch am Kinotag gehen und schwupps, sind's (je nach Kino) keine 5 Euro pro Person.


----------



## michinebel (25. Mai 2016)

unter 5€ wird selten sein, bei meinem Kino sind 5€ am Kinotag Minimum, 3D kostet Aufschlag und die wenigstens Kinos zeigen Filme alternativ auch in 2D, Überlänge kostet auch Aufschlag je nach Kino, dann vielleicht noch Loge weil man den Gammelplatz weit vorne will und schon werden aus 5€ 10€.


----------



## michinebel (25. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> 100 Mio welcher Dödel behauptet denn das  ?
> Das Spiel hatte zu seinen Hochzeiten 13 Mio Spieler und schon damals war ein Großteil Chinesen die keine traditionellen Abogebühren gezahlt haben...



13 Mio aktiv Spieler gleichzeitig, die Gesamtzahl der Accounts die jemals erstellt wurden ist natürlich viel höher ob es 100 Mio sind weiß ich net. Aber Tendenziell ist jeder der mal WoW länger gespielt hat ,die RTS Teile durchgespielt hat oder sich mit der Warcraft Lore beschäftigt hat ein potenzieller Kinobesucher.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (25. Mai 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Als jemand der noch nie WoW gespielt hat, kommt bei mir irgendwie immer noch kein Interesse für den Film auf. Ich mag Fantasy eigentlich - aber der Look des Films und das was man in den Trailern gesehen hat, lassen mich ziemlich kalt.
> Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, dass der Film viel Erfolg haben wird. Nicht-Gamer werden wohl eher wenig Interesse für den Film zeigen, da Look und Story schon recht zugeschnitten sind. Und Gamer, die mit WoW nichts anfangen können (so etwas soll es geben liebes PCGames-Team ) werden wohl auch eher nicht hineingehen. Bleiben die WoW-Spieler, aber ich glaube nicht dass die Gemeinde groß genug ist um den Film zum Kassenschlager zu machen.



Also ich hab mit WoW überhaupt nichts am Hut und ich werde ihn mir anschauen  Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass die Geschichte aus Beyond the Portal angerissen wird ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Mai 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit WoW überhaupt nichts am Hut und ich werde ihn mir anschauen  Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass die Geschichte aus Beyond the Portal angerissen wird ^^



Ich meinte ja auch eher auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen, klar gibt es Ausnahmen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (25. Mai 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch eher auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen, klar gibt es Ausnahmen



Huiii ich gehöre nicht zur Allgemeinheit ich alter Individualist  Ich bin speziell yihaaa ^^ Kleiner Spaß


----------



## Pherim (25. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die _Hobbit _Filme sind "computerspielhaft"? Gut, einzelne Szenen : "Bombur im Faß gegen Orks", "Legolas, der in Zeitlupe an dem verfallenden Turmsteinen hochhüpft" - da gab's aber ebensolche auch im HdR: "Legolas gegen Olifant mit Besatzung", "Legolas 'fährt' kämpfend auf einem Schild die Treppe runter"...
> Aber doch nicht die ganzen Filme ... und komplett enttäuschend fand ich die Filme definitiv auch nicht.



Es war nicht alles schlecht an den Hobbit-Filmen, zugegeben. Und den ersten zumindest fand ich mit jedem erneuten Ansehen sogar besser. Den dritten allerdings habe ich bisher nur ein einziges Mal gesehen. Ich kann nicht sagen dass ich ihn wirklich schlecht fand, aber er hat mich auch nicht genug überzeugt, um ihn seitdem ein weiteres Mal gucken zu wollen. Storymäßig ist er fast komplett überflüssig, und ja, ein Teil der zahlreichen Kämpfe ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich "computerspielhaft" - was in einem solchen Film leider nichts gutes ist, wie ich finde. Und ja, es gab auch im Herrn der Ringe überdrehte und übertriebene Szenen, aber doch nicht ganz so heftig. Auf einem Schild eine intakte Treppe runterskaten und über im Fall befindliche Steine hüpften sind dann doch zwei verschiedene Dinge, wie ich finde. Der Olifant war schwer an der Grenze, zugegeben, aber ist nun mal auch eine einzelne Szene in einem Film, der ansonsten auch sehr viele ernste und ergreifende Momente hat. Natürlich ist der Hobbit alleine literarisch schon ein kleineres Kaliber und stimmungsmäßig deutlich unbeschwerter, aber gerade der Versuch, eben dies in den Filmen mit der Epik des HdR zu verbinden, ist nicht immer gut gegangen.


----------



## Bevier (25. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> 100 Mio welcher Dödel behauptet denn das  ?
> Das Spiel hatte zu seinen Hochzeiten 13 Mio Spieler und schon damals war ein Großteil Chinesen die keine traditionellen Abogebühren gezahlt haben...



 Rund 100 Mio. ist die Gesamtzahl der bisher angelegten Vollaccounts. Die 13 Mio. hingegen "nur" die maximale Anzahl gleichzeitig aktiver Accounts. Ja, das heißt selbstverständlich auch, dass über 90 Mio. ehemalige Spieler nicht mehr spielen aber trotzdem ist die Zahl nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen...


----------



## G-Kar (26. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> 100 Mio welcher Dödel behauptet denn das  ?



Hmm... Keine Ahnung... 

Muss wohl Blizzard selber gewesen sein.... 

2014 schon um genau zu sein: World of Warcraft: Azeroth by the Numbers - World of Warcraft

Und wer des englischen ned mächtig ist: World of Warcraft: MMORPG der Rekorde - 100 Millionen erstellte Accounts und andere Fakten

Keine Ahung haben aber erstmal einen auf dicke Hose machen.


----------



## kidou1304 (26. Mai 2016)

Na wollmer mal sehen obs experiment gelungen ist. Bin am Samstag drin.

Mir reicht es bei solchen Verfilmungen schon zum großen Teil aus, einfach meine geliebte Spielwelt und die Charactere wiederzufinden. 

Was andere Kritiken die ich bisher las angeht. Die bemängeln die Fülle an Namhaften Personen die einem gezeigt werden ohne deren Herkunft und Person als solche ausführlich zu erläutern...ja ne...war ja jetzt bei HdR so anders...dort und vielen anderen Verfilmungen sind oft zu genüge Fragen zu Personen oder sonstigen Sachen offen. Sucht man sich hinterher bissl raus wenn man interessiert ist und gut.

Ich muss nicht 10 Minuten lang erklärt bekommen, warum Medivh der OberMagier ist oder dies und das alles haarklein erklärt bekommen. Das bekomm ich in solchen Filmen seltens. Ich nehme Person XY zur Kenntnis und gut, weiter gehts, wo soll das Problem sein.

sollte der Film natürlich wirklich total emotionslos sein, bzw mich als Kinobesucher so zurücklassen, nun ja das is dan Mist, bzw suboptimal.

Wir werden sehen sprach der Blinde


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Mai 2016)

michinebel schrieb:


> dann vielleicht noch Loge weil man den Gammelplatz weit vorne will und schon werden aus 5€ 10€.



wer will das denn freiwillig? Hatte damals beim HdR Triple-Feature anno 2003 oder 4 (als halt RotK rauskam) Karten für die erste(?) Reihe im größten Saal und dann erstmal gefühlt nen Tag lang Nackenstarre, diese Erfahrung brauch ich nicht nochmal, erst recht nicht noch dazu mit 3D, was es noch anstrengender so weit vorne machen würde


----------



## michinebel (26. Mai 2016)

Weil man keinen Platz ganz vorne will  irgendwie ein Wort vergessen.


----------



## Kajisan (26. Mai 2016)

So..frisch aus dem Kino raus. Der Film ist durchaus annehmbar!


Generelles Fazit: Mh joa.. ich gebe den "Mainstream" Reportern "zum Teil" recht. Der Film hätte definitiv mehr Zeit benötigt. Ich hätte diesen Film weitaus ruhiger beginnen lassen und mehr über beide Welten erzählt und die kleinen Details mehr rauskommen lassen. Es ist nun mal so das der Großteil der Fans, die in diesen Film reingehen werden, "World of Warcraft" erwarten.


Ich sage nicht dass dies falsch ist. Marketing-technisch hätte ich eher auf einen Film gebaut der die originale Warcraft Geschichte anritzt..aber sich nicht zu sehr an einem Buch klammert. Ähnlich der Legolas Story im dritten Hobbit Teil oder der 6ten Staffel von Game of Thrones hätte man sich hier deutlich mehr absetzen können - also quasi in WoW beginnen können um die Buch Story in einem drittel des Filmes durch ne Art "Caverns of Time" abzuhandeln und die restlichen zwei drittel des Filmes dazu genutzt ein größeres Setup für ne Art Cinematic Universe zu schaffen "und" am Ende des Filmes einen "richtigen" Abschluss zu finden als eigenständige Story.
Der Film kränkelt ein bissl daran eine Geschichte, die man in einer Stunde abhandeln kann auf zwei Stunden zu dehnen ohne sich dabei Zeit zu nehmen um auch den "nicht Fan/Spieler" an die Hand zu nehmen um zu zeigen: So guck mal, das hier war Draenor und das hier ist Azeroth, das da sind Kirin Tor, etc etc. 


Mittlerer Daumen von mir. Der Film hatte seine richtigen Momente, die Welt war schön umgesetzt - davon sah man aber leider viel zu wenig. Menschliche Charaktere...no comment. Orks...gut umgesetzt. Story...uhm..ich glaube ich geh dann mal das Buch lesen. Effekte...Awesome! Ich bin 3D Artist und für mich war der Film richtig gut was den geschickten Einsatz und die Umsetzung der Effekte wie Magie (auch in der Handlung!) betrifft.


TLDR
War ein guter Film, ich hoffe wirklich auf einen zweiten Teil. Good luck, Duncan.


----------



## DDS-Zod (26. Mai 2016)

michinebel schrieb:


> unter 5€ wird selten sein, bei meinem Kino sind 5€ am Kinotag Minimum, 3D kostet Aufschlag und die wenigstens Kinos zeigen Filme alternativ auch in 2D, Überlänge kostet auch Aufschlag je nach Kino, dann vielleicht noch Loge weil man den Gammelplatz weit vorne will und schon werden aus 5€ 10€.




Also mit Aufschlag kommst du auf 6 bis 6,50 Euro hier.
Gibt immer noch Kinos die 2D zeigen, 3D wird weiterhin ignoriert für den Aufschlag, ansonsten eben der Film nicht geschaut.
Logenplatzaufschlag haben nur wenige Kinos (z.B. Cinemaxx, geh ich eh so gut wie nie hin).
6,50 ist das Limit für mich bei einem Film, sonst würde ich nicht jede Woche mindestens 1 x gehen.


----------



## Necromanca (26. Mai 2016)

Natürlich muss der Film an Fans gerichtet sein, bei Herr der Ringe war man im ersten Teil auch verloren wenn man die Bücher nicht gelesen hatte. Das wurde da erst mit der verlängerten DVD-Version besser, weil selbst in den 3 Stunden der Normalfassung vieles durcheinander war und vom Buch abwich. 

Was erwarte ich vom Film? Ich sag es mal ganz brutal: nichts! Wer nichts erwartet der kann auch nicht enttäuscht werden. Ich mache da auch ein Experiment, 3D - ich habe große Bedenken bei 3D weil mir dabei leicht übel wird (am TV zu Hause). Alternativ kann es auch sein, das ich nichts erkenne weil meine Augen nicht in Ordnung sind. Die 3D-Bilder die es früher mal in Büchern gab konnte ich auch nicht sehen. Was bleibt ist ein Spielecode für die Basisversion von WoW, eine geniale Idee von Blizzard - welcher Spieler hat den nicht? Immerhin, in anderen Filmen gibt's nichts gratis und für die 12 Euro die es nachmittags in Cinemaxx Potsdamer Platz kostet kann man so einen Code nicht mal kaufen.

Der Vorverkauf für die Vorstellung läuft "bestens" 15 Karten sind schon reserviert! (o.k. wer geht auch um 13:45 ins Kino...


----------



## Worrel (26. Mai 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wer will das denn freiwillig? Hatte damals beim HdR Triple-Feature anno 2003 oder 4 (als halt RotK rauskam) Karten für die erste(?) Reihe im größten Saal und dann erstmal gefühlt nen Tag lang Nackenstarre, diese Erfahrung brauch ich nicht nochmal, erst recht nicht noch dazu mit 3D, was es noch anstrengender so weit vorne machen würde


Noch besser: in einem großen Kino vorne an der Seite zu sitzen. Hatte ich bei _Star Wars Ep 2_ (iirc) - never again.
Zuerst mal mußte ich schief im Sessel sitzen, um eben eine Nackenstarre zu verhindern, dann habe ich nur ein Drittel bis das halbe Filmbild im Blickfeld und Kampfszenen waren ein unüberschaubares hektisches Wusch-Wusch.
Seitdem gibt's nur noch vorbestellte Kinokarten mit Platz in der Mitte.


----------



## michinebel (26. Mai 2016)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Also mit Aufschlag kommst du auf 6 bis 6,50 Euro hier.
> Gibt immer noch Kinos die 2D zeigen, 3D wird weiterhin ignoriert für den Aufschlag, ansonsten eben der Film nicht geschaut.
> Logenplatzaufschlag haben nur wenige Kinos (z.B. Cinemaxx, geh ich eh so gut wie nie hin).
> 6,50 ist das Limit für mich bei einem Film, sonst würde ich nicht jede Woche mindestens 1 x gehen.



Kommt drauf an was man für Kinos in der Gegend hat, vor paar Jahren hat bei uns ein Cineplex aufgemacht das zum Glück auch alles in 2D zeigt, vorher hieß es 3D oder gar net und um Loge komme ich in den gescheiten Kinos leider net drum rum, ok am Kinotag komme ich ohne 3D auch auf so 6-7€ aber leider kann ich net immer am Montag oder Dienstag ins Kino.


----------



## lars9401 (26. Mai 2016)

michinebel schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man für Kinos in der Gegend hat, vor paar Jahren hat bei uns ein Cineplex aufgemacht das zum Glück auch alles in 2D zeigt, vorher hieß es 3D oder gar net und um Logo komme ich in den gescheiten Kinos leider net drum rum, ok am Kinotag komme ich ohne 3D auch auf so 6-7€ aber leider kann ich net immer am Montag oder Dienstag ins Kino.



Cinestar mit 5-Sterne Ticket. Kostet zwar auf einmal 32,50€, aber danach kann man 5 Mal ins 2D Kino gehen (also 6,50 € pro Film). Egal welche Reihe, welcher Tag oder welche Filmlänge. Für 3D muss man zwar 3 € draufzahlen, aber 3D bekommt von mir ehh kein Geld.


----------



## michinebel (26. Mai 2016)

Wenn man sowas hat natürlich praktisch.


----------



## Rachlust (27. Mai 2016)

Erotik nur ein halber Stern? Naja. Bissle Überhypte der Film finde ich. Dachte da gehts richtig zur Sache aber wohl wieder nur eine halbgare Verfilmung ohne Nippel


----------



## WeeFilly (28. Mai 2016)

Die lokalen Kínos zeigen den Film AUSSCHLIESSLICH in 3D, was ich eine Frechheit finde.

Dann wird er halt nicht geschaut, sondern auf Blu-Ray gekauft. Schade eigentlich, denn dies wäre ein Film gewesen, der mich nach Jahren wieder ins Kino hätte locken können...


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

Naja Orcs mit Nippeln sind auch nicht wirklich erotisch.   Aber daß die Amerikaner eine gewisse Nippel-Phobie haben ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Angeldust (31. Mai 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Die lokalen Kínos zeigen den Film AUSSCHLIESSLICH in 3D, was ich eine Frechheit finde.
> 
> Dann wird er halt nicht geschaut, sondern auf Blu-Ray gekauft. Schade eigentlich, denn dies wäre ein Film gewesen, der mich nach Jahren wieder ins Kino hätte locken können...



Und dir sind die 3 Euro einfach zu viel?^^


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2016)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Und dir sind die 3 Euro einfach zu viel?^^



Es gibt abgesehen vom Wollen auch Leute, die aufgrund von Augenkrankheiten oder einseitigen Verschlechterungen oder aufgrund von Schwindelgefühlen oä einen 3D Effekt nicht nutzen _können _...


----------



## Angeldust (1. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt abgesehen vom Wollen auch Leute, die aufgrund von Augenkrankheiten oder einseitigen Verschlechterungen oder aufgrund von Schwindelgefühlen oä einen 3D Effekt nicht nutzen _können _...



Dazu gehöre ich auch. Ich kann es wegen Hornhautverkrümmung kaum bis gar nicht wahrnehmen. Schwindel würde widerlegt in Studien. Kopfschmerzen kann es wohl auslösen.

Wenn ich Kopfweh bekommen würde, würde ich auch verzochten. Wegen dem allgemeinen 3 Euro mehr und 3D ist plöht... naja das kann ich eher nicht verstehen wenn es ein guter Film ist.


----------



## lars9401 (1. Juni 2016)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Dazu gehöre ich auch. Ich kann es wegen Hornhautverkrümmung kaum bis gar nicht wahrnehmen. Schwindel würde widerlegt in Studien. Kopfschmerzen kann es wohl auslösen.
> 
> Wenn ich Kopfweh bekommen würde, würde ich auch verzochten. Wegen dem allgemeinen 3 Euro mehr und 3D ist plöht... naja das kann ich eher nicht verstehen wenn es ein guter Film ist.



Klar kann der Film gut sein. Nur weist du vorher ob das 3D gut ist. Da gehen die Meinungen ja auch immer weit auseinander.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juni 2016)

http://www.gamestar.de/news/kino/3273417/warcraft_film.html

Für diejenigen denen der Film inhaltlich zu dünn war gibt es Hoffnung auf einen 40 Minuten längeren Extended Cut.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2016)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Wegen dem allgemeinen 3 Euro mehr und 3D ist plöht... naja das kann ich eher nicht verstehen wenn es ein guter Film ist.


Prinzip und so. Wenn ich 3D nicht will, warum sollte ich dann extra dafür einen Aufschlag zahlen?


----------

